# Not in love anymore



## sweetness33 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I have been married now for 10 years and I just wish I knew where things went wrong cause I dont know if its me or what but I dont feel anymore love for my husband I dont care if he talks to me at times but then others I just sit and wonder why he dont touch me nor why does he not talk to me why ho does not hold me but here latley I have just gotten use to the point of being alone and having no-one to touch and just be there when I need it ...just about all we ever do is argue anymore we dont sleep in the same bed all the time alot of times i sleep in the living room on couch and he dont even ask why nor ask me to come to bed and yes that hurts cause I wonder if I may be he even loves me or even knows what the word means .......Yes I know I have not been perfect but I have been the one here day and night when nothing went right ,let him go with his kids to get there mother in another state , I have also been treated like a piece of crap from his kids ,family and now they have even started not showing up for my childrens partys or anything to do with me and that hurts but yet I am expected to do for them still and when I speak to him about it I get told I am being Jelous or something but I am not Im hurt that he wont touch me ,talk to me like he does other people like i am human ,takes me places ,.....I just wish i knew why it hurts so bad when I feel like I really am not in love with him anymore ................


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Everyone wants to feel loved, especially within their marriage, so I can understand why you are hurting. If you have felt alone for some time now, it's only natural that you have built up some resentment towards him at this point. Have you talked to him about counseling? It might help you to re-connect if there is a third party involved that won't dismiss your concerns as jealousy. If he won't go, I'd considering going for yourself so you can figure out how to move forward.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this. I think it sounds like emotionally you are trying to protect yourself becasue of how you have been treated. You deserve to be respected by him and his children. Have you tried telling him how that hurts you? Maybe he senses you are pulling back and he is hurt so he is too? Maybe you can try something....every day maybe once or twice touch him in a meaningful way, a hug, a hand on his arm or shoulder, touch his hand, and see if this changes how he reacts. This was something I learned in Mort Fertel's Marriage Fitness, and my husband (who I feel is emotionally shutting down from me) suprised me by listening too to the tape and picking up on this behavior. It has helped us both. We still have or issues but you can't find that connection again without touching one another. I wish you all the best. 



sweetness33 said:


> Well I have been married now for 10 years and I just wish I knew where things went wrong cause I dont know if its me or what but I dont feel anymore love for my husband I dont care if he talks to me at times but then others I just sit and wonder why he dont touch me nor why does he not talk to me why ho does not hold me but here latley I have just gotten use to the point of being alone and having no-one to touch and just be there when I need it ...just about all we ever do is argue anymore we dont sleep in the same bed all the time alot of times i sleep in the living room on couch and he dont even ask why nor ask me to come to bed and yes that hurts cause I wonder if I may be he even loves me or even knows what the word means .......Yes I know I have not been perfect but I have been the one here day and night when nothing went right ,let him go with his kids to get there mother in another state , I have also been treated like a piece of crap from his kids ,family and now they have even started not showing up for my childrens partys or anything to do with me and that hurts but yet I am expected to do for them still and when I speak to him about it I get told I am being Jelous or something but I am not Im hurt that he wont touch me ,talk to me like he does other people like i am human ,takes me places ,.....I just wish i knew why it hurts so bad when I feel like I really am not in love with him anymore ................


----------

